# Races at park lane



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok guys races this friday night jan 18 2013 at park lane hobbies at 7 pm see u guys there.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

700 miles is too far to drive and you would have to loan me a car and everything. lol


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Bring that AMX and I will loan you any car in my box.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

u cant loan him any car from your box cause u wont be at shop friday.lol.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'd be there to see that.:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

R u racin afx or hot rod for the 3rd class.ty :hat:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results*

SKINNY TIRE RESULTS 1ST mike 78 2nd larry 77 3rd rick 76 4th brian 72 5th verb 72 6th joe 71 7th jake 71 8th darrell 69 9th jon 10th nate 67 11th tom 64. FAT TIRE 1st verb 88 2nd mike 87 3rd jon 87 4th rick 85 5th darrell 84 6th jake 82 7th larry 81 8th joe 80 9th brian 80 10th nate 77 11th tom 70. afx cars 1st jake 99 2nd verb 96 3rd larry 95 4th brian 92 5th joe 90 6th mike 86 7th jon 84 8th darrell 73 9th nate 61 10th tom 39. derby cars 1st mike 63 2nd jake 61 3rd jon 60 4th brian 58 5th joe 58 6th darrell 54 7th tom 53 8th verb 49 9th nate 42. results 4 jan 18th 2013.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like a lot of close racing and a good turn out. Pat


----------

